# USMC Armstrong pullup program



## Focus (Oct 3, 2006)

This program is designed to skyrocket your pullups/chinups. I'm giving it a go, and I thought I'd share. Real cool concepts, keeping pullups interesting.

Monday-
5 maximum effort sets, with 90 seconds rest intervals.

Tuesday-
Pyramid pullups. Go one rep, rest, two reps, rest, three reps, rest... and so on. Every rep completed gets 10 seconds rest. 1 rep, 10 seconds off, 2 reps, 20 seconds off, 3 reps, 30 seconds off. Go until you can't complete the attempted number.

Wednesday-
Training sets... training sets are a pre-determined amount of reps chosen before the workout, according to strength. If you max out at 10 chinups, 3 or 4 chinups might be a good place to start for training sets.
3 training sets overhand, 60 second intervcals
3 training sets underhand, with little fingers touching. 60 second intervals.

Thursday-
Do as many training sets as possible before failure, with 60 seconds between each.

Friday-
Re-do the hardest day of the week. Changes from week to week...


Whats your opinion on this? I'm on my second day of the program, but I have high expectations.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it is interesting. I keep us posted. 

Hell there are plenty of programs out there to increase your bench and increase your squat why not increase your pullups.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 3, 2006)

I pounded BW pullups 6 days a week. On GPP days, I do no more than 50% of my max. I havn't increased my pulls.


Last 3 weeks, I've been doing weighted dips. My BW max dips have almost doubled. I think going weighted for body weight exercises is the way to go.


----------



## Focus (Oct 3, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I pounded BW pullups 6 days a week. On GPP days, I do no more than 50% of my max. I havn't increased my pulls.
> 
> 
> Last 3 weeks, I've been doing weighted dips. My BW max dips have almost doubled. I think going weighted for body weight exercises is the way to go.



I am sort of in the same boat as you. I too have had some serious problems with increasing my pullups. I'm training with high volume and rep counts however, so weighted is basically out of the question... for now. For high rep counts, I would say try a program similiar to this one. It aims exactly towards higher pullup numbers and endurance. Weighted is great as a mixup once every few weeks, but generally speaking you should train the lift you are training for. To get higher reps do higher reps.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 4, 2006)

To be honost, I think it sucks. To skyrocket your pullups, just do weighted pullups and keep a healthy variety in grip. I'd spend most of my time working for strength, 1-5 reps with weights on and perfect form. If you're really into pullups, you should do a bit of natural pulling too for endurance. 

But basically, if you want more pullup power, you need strength. To build strength, you have to stay in the 1-5 rep range. Endurance isn't going to make you that strong.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I can do only 4BW pullups MAX


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2006)

Focus said:


> This program is designed to skyrocket your pullups/chinups. I'm giving it a go, and I thought I'd share. Real cool concepts, keeping pullups interesting.
> 
> Monday-
> 5 maximum effort sets, with 90 seconds rest intervals.
> ...


5 days in a row....wow  what a terrible and stupid workout.


----------



## Focus (Oct 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 5 days in a row....wow  what a terrible and stupid workout.



A lot of the workouts I do now contradict so many rule-of-thumbs I have held to for the past few years of weight training. However, I do have a new goal in mind, and that is to be able to work my ass off everyday, all day. Soon enough I will be doing work like this everyday, so I'm basically just training for it.

"A terrible and stupid workout"...I doubt any of you have heard of this particular program? It was designed by by Major Charles Lewis Armstrong, USMC, and is now a staple pullup program in PT for the Marines. Many have had success with it, and I feel that I will too. Keep in mind however, that this program is not designed to develop wide lats or a thick back- its designed to get the job done on the straightest path possible.

I will go through with the program, and let you guys know in maybe two months time how it went down. I expect myself to be at 20 chinups in two months, and I think that is completely possible. Who knows, Major Armstrong may even have a sticky here one day.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2006)

Focus said:


> A lot of the workouts I do now contradict so many rule-of-thumbs I have held to for the past few years of weight training. However, I do have a new goal in mind, and that is to be able to work my ass off everyday, all day. Soon enough I will be doing work like this everyday, so I'm basically just training for it.
> 
> "A terrible and stupid workout"...I doubt any of you have heard of this particular program? It was designed by by Major Charles Lewis Armstrong, USMC, and is now a staple pullup program in PT for the Marines. Many have had success with it, and I feel that I will too. Keep in mind however, that this program is not designed to develop wide lats or a thick back- its designed to get the job done on the straightest path possible.
> 
> I will go through with the program, and let you guys know in maybe two months time how it went down. I expect myself to be at 20 chinups in two months, and I think that is completely possible. Who knows, Major Armstrong may even have a sticky here one day.





The workout is excriment son. Major Armstrong  is a fool.


----------



## Focus (Oct 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The workout is excriment son. Major Armstrong  is a fool.



Like I said, I'll find that out for myself. Don't be surprised if I surpass 20 reps in 60 days or less. I will post back with my positive results.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed...I don't really like it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2006)

Focus said:


> Like I said, I'll find that out for myself. Don't be surprised if I surpass 20 reps in 60 days or less. I will post back with my positive results.


You would get to 20+ faster if you just did it 3x a week,


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> To be honost, I think it sucks. To skyrocket your pullups, just do weighted pullups and keep a healthy variety in grip. I'd spend most of my time working for strength, 1-5 reps with weights on and perfect form. If you're really into pullups, you should do a bit of natural pulling too for endurance.
> 
> But basically, if you want more pullup power, you need strength. To build strength, you have to stay in the 1-5 rep range. Endurance isn't going to make you that strong.



 


exactly.


----------

